
Erlang for Python programmers: Part I - foemmel
http://ruslanspivak.com/2007/09/09/erlang-for-python-programmers-part-i/
======
yan
I want to point out that a more correct name for that article can be "Erlang-
supported types for people who are already aware with the idea of data types,
but I will make a few comments targeted at the Python developer," albeit that
title is a lot less succinct and sexy.

That article does very little to introduce functional or declarative
programming style. It also doesn't introduce Erlang's process model or
Erlang's strengths, but then again I don't expect it to given how brief it is.

It's a good otherwise.

~~~
davidw
It's also old, and I think it's made the rounds here before.

------
acangiano
On Stacktrace.it, we have an incredible series of articles on Scheme for
Python programmers, but unfortunately, at the moment they're in Italian only:

[http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/02/le-avventure-di-un-
pyt...](http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/02/le-avventure-di-un-pythonista-
schemeland-1/) [http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/02/le-avventure-di-un-
pyt...](http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/02/le-avventure-di-un-pythonista-
schemeland-2/) [http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/02/le-avventure-di-un-
pyt...](http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/02/le-avventure-di-un-pythonista-
schemeland-3/) [http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/02/le-avventure-di-un-
pyt...](http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/02/le-avventure-di-un-pythonista-
schemeland4/) [http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/03/le-avventure-di-un-
pyt...](http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/03/le-avventure-di-un-pythonista-
schemeland5/) [http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/03/le-avventure-di-un-
pyt...](http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/03/le-avventure-di-un-pythonista-
schemeland6/) [http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/04/le-avventure-di-un-
pyt...](http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/04/le-avventure-di-un-pythonista-
schemeland7/) [http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/04/le-avventure-di-un-
pyt...](http://stacktrace.it/articoli/2008/04/le-avventure-di-un-pythonista-
schemeland8/)

~~~
weezus
Fortunatamente, gli esempi sono in inglese.

------
hobbs
Shoot, I thought he might have been referring to Candygram:
<http://candygram.sourceforge.net> (not to toot my own horn)

It isn't maintained anymore, though. But the LGPL'ed source is always
available.

